# Why do so many feral pigeons have deformed feet?



## SerendipityCA

Why do so many feral pigeons have deformed feet? Two of my bunch that I feed every morning are missing one foot each, they just have a stump where the foot used to be. Fortunately they can still walk on the stump. One of of the two is also missing some toes (claws?)

I heard somewhere that it was a fungal infection that causes this deformity, but somebody else said she thought it was the anti-pigeon barriers, or mesh, or wires that get caught around their ankles and eventually cut off the circulation to the feet, or rip off the feet if they land on mesh...

So, oh experts, what's the TRUE story?


----------



## Feefo

The main cause is string , thread or fishing line that gets tangled around both feet. As the pigeon tries to walk the thread or line tightens and cuts off the bllod supply.


http://www.pigeon-aid.pigeon.net/stringinjury.htm

Cynthia


----------



## feralpigeon

SerendipityCA said:


> Why do so many feral pigeons have deformed feet? Two of my bunch that I feed every morning are missing one foot each, they just have a stump where the foot used to be. Fortunately they can still walk on the stump. One of of the two is also missing some toes (claws?)
> 
> I heard somewhere that it was a fungal infection that causes this deformity, but somebody else said she thought it was the anti-pigeon barriers, or mesh, or wires that get caught around their ankles and eventually cut off the circulation to the feet, or rip off the feet if they land on mesh...
> 
> So, oh experts, what's the TRUE story?



In addition to the string foot injuries that Cyro mentions (this includes
fish line, hair, etc.), is bumblefoot which I believe you are referring to 
when citing the fungal infection. While more common in larger/heavier 
birds, some pigeons apparently do also contract this bacterial infection
and treatment is a course of antibiotics and sometimes surgery.

Yes, there do seem to be alot of no foot/missing toe pigeons in SF, this
I take to be part of the anti-pigeon sentiment ushered in w/the current
mayor. Some of the pigeons choose to leave a toe behind in the glue
rather than "stick around" .....pun intended ....and starve to death on the
glue traps laid for them.

fp


----------



## SerendipityCA

*Glue Traps*

Are you serious that people leave glue traps out for pigeons? That's disgusting.

There are glue traps all over the cafe I go to, for the one or two mice that they have. Once an employee told me about them I wanted to destroy them all, but now I have the idea to put same-colored paper over the glue so that they look like they still work, but they never catch anything.

it's so inhumane.


----------



## Maggie-NC

SerendipityCA said:


> Are you serious that people leave glue traps out for pigeons? That's disgusting.
> 
> There are glue traps all over the cafe I go to, for the one or two mice that they have. Once an employee told me about them I wanted to destroy them all, but now I have the idea to put same-colored paper over the glue so that they look like they still work, but they never catch anything.
> 
> it's so inhumane.


It is inhumane. The tragedy is that while pigeons can usually pull out of the glue, even losing a toe or two, the smaller songbirds, like Sparrows and Finches, can't and they stay stuck until they starve to death or are eaten by a predator.

We had two fledgling finch about 12 years ago so covered in the stuff that most of the feathers came off when they were being cleaned. It gets in their eyes, nostrils, ears. It takes a long time for them to recover even if they are found before they die. 

It is terrible what we do to wildlife.


----------



## Noisy_minor

they used them at the pet shop i worked in to catch the escapee's, was very disturbing. I used to soak the ones we had in water for a few hours when the boss wasnt around and then put them back, it made the glue go hard and they caught nothing. 

im pretty sure there illegal here, they used to get theres from overseas. Call the rspca, or what ever similar organisation you have in your area, and inform them about the traps. there are many more humane solutions, even snap traps are more humane then glue.


----------

